# Nectar Card



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone else have one of these?

xxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't know anyone who doesn't   

Larkles
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've just added additional card holders so I could get key fobs and get family and friend to put them on their keys!

Just redeemed some points for a mag subscription!

xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hehehe i actually dont have one...and i know nothing about them either   

No you know someone who doesn't lol!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Bekie  I thought Nectar had taken over the world! 

I have one; I have loads of points on it though and never know what to do with them. It nearly always goes towards food shopping in the end. 

C~x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Caz you can actually get air miles with them....so a nice free flight somewhere close by?? I also have the Tesco one, boots one, Toys r Us one, Western Union one, Homebase one.....


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have the Tescos and the Boots one too  

Tescos I try save the vouchers and put them towards a Christmas food shop and Boots I just build them up and then get a bottle of perfume or something.

xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

BABY2 said:


> Caz you can actually get air miles with them....so a nice free flight somewhere close by??


Really? I didn't know that. DH has loads of air miles from his credit card but they stopped doing them last year and there's not quite enough to get us anywhere. If I can convert nectar points into air miles and add them to his account then that would be a great way of getting something for them.

C~x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh Caz I wonder if Nectar has stopped it too? I tried looking it up but all it says is you can have travel with Eurostar?! I never managed to save enough anyway as I always spend it by the time it has reached £2.50


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know how to spend Nectar points, it's not the same as Tesco where the vouchers are sent....I just collect them  

Which reminds me I must get DH a card/fob so he can collect points at BP


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

If you go onto the nectar site you can redeem them   I just got a 6 month magazine subscription. 

There are other options, like breadmakers etc

xxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

you can spend your nectar points at argos. Ive got a kitchen bin, a kettle, a nappy bin inserts, piddle pads for the kids, a food processor and ive still got loads of points left

Chris


----------

